# Pinarello Dogma 65.1 Cable Routing



## TehYoyo

Can anyone w/ a Pinarello Dogma 65.1 explain how the cable routing works? How easy is the cable management internally?

How does the system in general work?

Thanks
~TehYoyo


----------



## Squrkey

Let me google that for you


----------



## TehYoyo

Squrkey said:


> Let me google that for you


Or how about you just be helpful? I'm not an idiot - I've already googled it, or else I wouldn't have asked. The first result is this very thread and the second is from the Pinarello website which just explains that there _are_ cable routing options. I'm not wondering about the _existence_ of the cable routing, I'm wondering how it works.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Squrkey said:


> Let me google that for you


Not that again.


----------



## Squrkey

Sorry, thought I was being helpful, I did not intend to offend. 

Cable Routing works by following the most efficient route along, or within the frame to attach the user controls to intended component. Application of physical manipulation to the intended component is delivered by an internal cable which travel within a stationary housing. User manipulation determines the travel of the cable within the limitations of the adjusted component. 

Thats all I can come up with other than the obvious, (it goes in one hole and comes out of the other).


----------



## TehYoyo

...Still not very helpful, but getting better. I'm wondering how it applies specifically to the Dogma 65.1 Perhaps a compare/contrast of electronic vs. mechanical would help so I can infer.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

It looks like the mechanical routing is exactly the same as the Dogma2. Derailleur cables enter in the same place and exit in the same place. The bottom bracket guide looks the same. The difference is the 65.1 has a pair of grommets for each entry point. If you are using mechanical install the grommet with the big hole, if you run electronic install the grommet with the small hole. 
The electronic cable enters at the same place as the rear brake cable. The grommet there has two holes (rear brake and Di2 wire) if you use electronic and one (brake only) if you don't. The battery attaches under the down tube just in front of the bottom bracket. The front derailleur cable exits behind the seat tube for both electronic and mechanical versions. In the older bikes mechanical came out the back of the bottom bracket and electronic came out on the front of the seat tube just below the front derailleur.


There are several pictures showing this on Glory Cycles flickr page:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/glorycycles/7840675336/


----------



## TehYoyo

Great explanation Cinelli. Just what I needed/wanted to know.


----------



## Squrkey

Yep, and if you use electronics you have two empty holes where the cables would run. I think they make plugs for them.


----------



## Glenn123

Hi Guys,
Where comes de electronic cables together for the plugin?


----------



## Cinelli 82220

The junction box is near the bottom bracket. Is that what you are asking?


----------



## Glenn123

Thanks, that is what i mean! 
Wich one dura ace DI2 cabletree if i use for this frameset? 
Because Shimano have a lot of cabletrees.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Use the "Internal" set, and pick small/medium/large as per the size of your frame.


----------



## Glenn123

Ok thanks!


----------



## Glenn123

Will the di2 cable through the top tube to the seat tube or the down tube rectification the down tube?


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Down tube. The seat post would squash the cable if it was in the seat tube.


----------



## Glenn123

Thankyou!


----------



## Juzzy004

I too, require a little help with the Shimano Dura-Ace Di2 wiring kit. I've got a Dogma 65.1 Di2 frame coming and I'm sourcing the 7970 gruppo as an upgrade. Can anyone that knows a little more about these parts than me, offer some advice on the rear internal kit?
I've bought the front wiring kit (EW-79A-E) but need to know if the EW-7973-2 is the right option. The battery mount is on the underside of the downtube, near the BB.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sisbud

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The junction box is near the bottom bracket. Is that what you are asking?


Sorry to resurrect an old thread.
I am trying to figure out how to install the di2 battery under the bottom bracket.
Currently, i only have the cover that is being supplied by pinarello, but i dont have the optional battery support, which you can see from the picture above in silver clor.
The question is where do i get that alloy battery support? From pinarello or from shimano?

Thanks


----------



## Cinelli 82220

It should have come in the bag of small parts with your frame.

If not, go through a Pinarello dealer to get one from Gita. It's not a Shimano part.


----------

